# Sticky  NHL Thread



## Lady Eastwood

The new season is right around the corner, PUMP IT UP, lets gooooo

/still in rebuild


----------



## La Parka

Ducks going 82-0


----------



## White Glove Test

I cant be more ready!!


----------



## overthehill

Was watching the Calgary Flames last night and a segment was shown about team mascot Harvey the Hound - Harvey goes into the crowd and sits near a gorgeous but naughty blonde who proceeds to lick his feet in full view of the crowd. 












Couldn't find an online image of the incident but can well imagine that she got a lot of laffs at work after it was shown on tv.


----------



## Buttermaker

Finally, after 2 years, it’s could be time for an uninterrupted season. Let’s see if it stays like that all year


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, LGRW, 6-3 in the third period. Bertuzzi has 4 goals 🤯

EDIT: 6-6 now, this game is exciting as hell. Even if we lose, what a game. Red Wings still look sloppy, though.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well at least the Preds gave the Kraken their first win.....kind of them. 

Now kick their butt from now on.


----------



## La Parka

La Parka said:


> Ducks going 82-0


81 to go.


----------



## Buttermaker

Catalanotto said:


> Holy shit, LGRW, 6-3 in the third period. Bertuzzi has 4 goals 🤯
> 
> EDIT: 6-6 now, this game is exciting as hell. Even if we lose, what a game. Red Wings still look sloppy, though.


that was a fantastic game.

felt bad for the Wings tho. The fans deserved a better fate.


----------



## The Sheik

Shout out to Jason Spezza and Jack Campbell for never failing to impress in every game.

But Mitch Marner though. It would be nice if he hit the net once in a while... maybe get a goal, or a point.. That would be nice.


----------



## Buttermaker

Matthews losing the handle with gapping cage, moments before the bread man scores.

Way she goes.


----------



## Banez

I'm again rooting for majority of finns and the teams that have finnish people in them. However my top 3 teams this season will be: Colorado Avalanche, Carolina Hurricanes and Nashville Predators. If i'd pick 4th team it would be Florida Panthers.

@Catalanotto i saw that Red Wings have gone for a good start, seems good after the struggle of recent years.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m hoping this season is a turn around, Detroit made some good moves in the off season.


----------



## Banez

Are there any finns in Detroit? I can't honestly remember, there's too many finns in NHL these days 😅


----------



## La Parka

Shattenkirk for Norrissssss


----------



## Banez

Miro Heiskanen in Dallas is just scoring points left n right. I love to see it.


----------



## Banez

Panthers have had a phenomenal start for the season.


----------



## La Parka

Banez said:


> Panthers have had a phenomenal start for the season.


They have to have the best forward group in the league. Very deep team.


----------



## Banez

La Parka said:


> They have to have the best forward group in the league. Very deep team.


Yeah they've been doing really well, another team that has started well is Carolina Hurricanes, and i'm fan of both teams, plus the teams got finnish players on it so i can fan them even more.

Speaking of finnish hockey players, back when Laine and Matthews was in draft and people compared the two, you could hear people go "But one is Center and one is left wing"

Then people who were on side of whoever was doing worse "Well you can't compare them, they play different spots" but suddenly when their favourite was doing great "oh they're definitely better player".

Now Laine is in blue jackets, i dont expect anything big from him but finnish media loves to talk about Laine. They can make 6 headlines of Laine, but guys like Mikko Rantanen, Alexander Barkov and Sebastian Aho, all get jammed in 1 same news article. I just wish that media would stop overhyping Laine coz he's not the next 'Teemu Selänne'. Atleast not yet. Although it didn't do him favours that Patric Maurice in Winnipeg Jets didn't know how to utilize Laine properly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Anyone who does hockey fantasy sports will understand this…unless you’re one of these clowns who does it.

I have played in fantasy leagues every year (all sports, except not every year for basketball) for over 20 years now. This one league I’m in is the first league I’ve ever participated in where one guy does the lame goalie shuffle to win each week. He’s hoarding 4 goalies and he will have one that he swaps out daily to replace with a goalie playing that day. We get 7 moves a week. That is the cheapest way to win. I am fine with losing as there is no money or anything involved, but, that’s really besides the point. No one likes cheap shit.


----------



## Buttermaker

I go back and forth on things like that Cat.
I usually settle on anything within the rules, that someone else can do is fair game.
If you don’t like it, find a way to beat it.


----------



## Banez

Eastern conference is pretty much decided who's advancing for playoffs. Happy to see few of my favourite teams in.

Gotta wake this thread up a bit.


----------



## La Parka

I went to the leafs and caps game last night.

Pretty cool to see OV and Matthews. Shame Matthews didn’t hit 60


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mike Bossy passed away, fucking legend. One of my dad’s favorite players.









NHL Hall-of-Famer Mike Bossy dies at 65


Mike Bossy, one of hockey's most prolific goal-scorers and a star for the New York Islanders during their 1980s dynasty, has died after a battle with lung cancer. He was 65.




montreal.ctvnews.ca


----------



## JRL

Bossy is a true legend and is one of those guys that has an insane amount of points despite not playing for all that long of a time. RIP.


----------



## La Parka

Damn. Mike Bossy.

Amazing player.


----------



## overthehill

A true legend. Integral part of the Islander dynasty. Will be sorely missed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jesus, man, Guy Lafleur now. Two legends in a week, both lung cancer. RIP.









Montreal Canadiens legend Guy Lafleur dies at 70


"Night after night, game after game, he would electrify all of us with his skating, his control and his shot,” Red Fisher wrote in 2005.




montrealgazette.com


----------



## Banez

race between Dallas, Preds and Vegas for playoffs is interesting.

fans in twitter are pretty rowdy bunch. Some declared that Vegas is dead in the water since they lost tonight on OT.

I'm rooting for Dallas and Preds to get into playoffs. Want as many finnish players in contention for the cup as possible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Tampa Bay stayed home today.


----------



## La Parka

oh I miss Perry so much in Anaheim. Dude brings it every shift.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Penguins and Rangers in 3rd overtime!!

Regular season needs to go back to straight overtime, all 5 on 5, none of this bullshit they do now, and shootouts are fucking stupid.

This game Is how hockey should always be done in a tie situation.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> Regular season needs to go back to straight overtime, all 5 on 5, none of this bullshit they do now, and shootouts are fucking stupid.


I'm kinda 50:50 on this. It's like the penalty shootout in football and it works. Also ends a match in a timely manner. With "Overtime till somebody wins" though, some game run so long that at some point you just want to end it. In 2019 the DEL Final match between Munich and Mannheim wen ont for way over 4 hours (with all the breaks, pure play time was around 3 hours) with several overtimes. At some point it just gets more tiresome than fun. But i guess it's a lot more fair than a skill competition. Then again, we would've missed out on a lot of shoot out highlights, i'm just thinking of Pavel Datsyuk and the tricks he would pull there. 
I really can't say that one is better than the other, honestly. 

That being said, i don't follow the NHL Playoffs outside of looking over the scores. My Red Wings suck and have sucked for so long, that i just get too jealous watching other teams play actual good hockey. At least Yzerman finally got rid of Blashill. Why he remained coach for so long, when it was obvious that every player declined under him and he really had no idea about coaching, tactics and line setup is beyond me.


----------



## famicommander

Catalanotto said:


> Penguins and Rangers in 3rd overtime!!
> 
> Regular season needs to go back to straight overtime, all 5 on 5, none of this bullshit they do now, and shootouts are fucking stupid.
> 
> This game Is how hockey should always be done in a tie situation.


TV networks won't put up with unlimited overtime in the regular season.

I agree that 3 on 3 OT sucks but the shootout is a necessary evil. It's either that or ties, and ties are the worst thing in all of sports.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Tampa Bay should be ashamed at this point.

edit: YES TAMPA, they looked like shit, they need to step up more and win game 7, fuck Toronto.


----------



## El Dandy




----------



## Lady Eastwood

LEAFS ARE OUT

IT’S A GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CROSBY IS GONE!!

Thank you, Rangers!!

What a great weekend in hockey!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Catalanotto said:


> Penguins and Rangers in 3rd overtime!!


as someone that just got into hockey on a whim, went to two games this season, that series has made a fan out of me.

Unbelievable.


----------



## famicommander

Avs in four.


----------



## ShadowAngel

famicommander said:


> Avs in four.


Blues in six
Fuck the Crapalanche, i'm indifferent to most other NHL teams but given their history with the Red Wings, i wish them all the worst 👿


----------



## famicommander

ShadowAngel said:


> Blues in six
> Fuck the Crapalanche, i'm indifferent to most other NHL teams but given their history with the Red Wings, i wish them all the worst 👿


Blues got nobody that can skate with Makar and MacKinnon. A much worse Avs team swept them last season.


----------



## La Parka

famicommander said:


> Blues got nobody that can skate with Makar and MacKinnon. A much worse Avs team swept them last season.


I think the blues are better than they were last season.

Thomas and Kyrou have both stepped up.

unfortunately the avs are better, so it’ll probably be a similar result.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Battle of Alberta, Calgary up 6-4 in the second, what a game.

edit: 6-5!


----------



## famicommander

No goaltending allowed in Alberta apparently.


----------



## Oracle

God damn this game is insane Mackinnon is a freak


----------



## Oracle

The Flames were absolutely robbed


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, that overturned goal was really too close to call. It should have counted.


----------



## Banez

Stanley Cup finals start tonight.

Rooting for Avalanche to win the series. Should go for Avs in 6 or 7.


----------



## La Parka

Bolts in 6


----------



## Oracle

Avs in 5


----------



## famicommander

Go Avs!

Hopefully they can get Kadri and/or Cogliano back for game two.


----------



## Oracle

Might be a sweep


----------



## ThirdMan

By the time they get to the Finals, at least one of teams is usually exhausted and/or injury-riddled. 

So, a sweep by the Avalanche is certainly a strong possiblity. I think it'll be Avs in five or six, though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Tampa getting slapped, thank you, Avs.


----------



## Jets4Life

It will be great to see the cup go to a city that loves hockey for the first time in awile.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Go Avs!


----------



## La Parka

It ain’t lookin good for the boys in blue


----------



## La Parka

Great series.

Congrats to the avs. What a team


----------



## famicommander

Not a bad year for Stan Kroenke
NFL - LA Rams won the Super Bowl
NLL - Colorado Mammoth won the Championship
NHL - Colorado Avalanche won the Stanley Cup


----------



## Banez

Avs winning was awesome for me since i love watching finnish hockey players win the cup.

Also i saw meme's of Corey Perry where he goes from team to team just to demolish their chances to win the cup 😅


----------



## Jets4Life

So glad Colorado won the cup. They are a more exciting team, and the fans actually care about hockey in Denver.


----------



## Jets4Life

Banez said:


> Avs winning was awesome for me since i love watching finnish hockey players win the cup.
> 
> Also i saw meme's of Corey Perry where he goes from team to team just to demolish their chances to win the cup 😅


Perry is such a pest. Call it karma.


----------



## Jets4Life

Banez said:


> Yeah they've been doing really well, another team that has started well is Carolina Hurricanes, and i'm fan of both teams, plus the teams got finnish players on it so i can fan them even more.
> 
> Speaking of finnish hockey players, back when Laine and Matthews was in draft and people compared the two, you could hear people go "But one is Center and one is left wing"
> 
> Then people who were on side of whoever was doing worse "Well you can't compare them, they play different spots" but suddenly when their favourite was doing great "oh they're definitely better player".
> 
> Now Laine is in blue jackets, i dont expect anything big from him but finnish media loves to talk about Laine. They can make 6 headlines of Laine, but guys like Mikko Rantanen, Alexander Barkov and Sebastian Aho, all get jammed in 1 same news article. I just wish that media would stop overhyping Laine coz he's not the next 'Teemu Selänne'. Atleast not yet. Although it didn't do him favours that Patric Maurice in Winnipeg Jets didn't know how to utilize Laine properly.


It certainly was not easy for Laine in Winnipeg. Temmu Selanne is a God here, who could easily run for mayor and win. Too many wanted him to become the next Temmu, and from what I hear, there were locker room issues with Wheeler and Scheifele. I hope he succeeds in Columbus. Jets have not had great luck in drafting Finns like when we were the Jets 1.0 version. Vesalainen looked so promising, especially the year in the Finnish league after we drafted him. He struggled in preseason, and demanded to return to Europe to play in the KHL, rather than play with the Moose. Since his return, he has been less than spectacular, with people questioning his heart. Niku also looked promising on Defense, but never really found that extra gear to break out in the NHL>


----------



## Oracle

The avs will be contenders for years its not like the team is old or anything any team that has Makar and Mackinnon will contend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Anyone watching the draft? Bettman getting boo’d is never boring but his responses are equally funny


----------



## Oracle

This draft is fucking nuts.


----------



## La Parka

I think Slaf will be better but Habs had some balls on em to pass on Wright.


----------



## La Parka

Whoever the Ducks get will be the best pick of the draft.


----------



## Cooper09

LOL Shane Wright was massively brought down to earth on that one. Poor kid ending up at Seattle.


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> Anyone watching the draft? Bettman getting boo’d is never boring but his responses are equally funny


I wasn't watching the draft but i did read that Ville Husso is signed to Red Wings after a trade with St. Louis Blues.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@Banez the Preds added another Fin. The Preds love their Finland players.


----------



## Banez

Ghost Lantern said:


> @Banez the Preds added another Fin. The Preds love their Finland players.


Yup, and not even a bad pick.

Surprised Brad Lambert went as number 30, but thats partially his dads fault for moving him from one team to another in hopes of quick succession.


----------



## La Parka

Lambert should give the CHL a go. Playing with kids his own age and on a top line will work wonders for someone with his skill


----------



## Oracle

Cooper09 said:


> LOL Shane Wright was massively brought down to earth on that one. Poor kid ending up at Seattle.


Seattle would be licking there lips with the thought of Beniers and Wright being 1C and 2C for the next 10-15 years


----------



## Banez

La Parka said:


> Lambert should give the CHL a go. Playing with kids his own age and on a top line will work wonders for someone with his skill


Yeah shouldn't be bad direction for him. His dad was managing him and from what i read his dad kept moving him from team to team in hopes of quick success. Which didn't pan out. Should get proper manager.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Banez said:


> I wasn't watching the draft but i did read that Ville Husso is signed to Red Wings after a trade with St. Louis Blues.


Yep, I am pumped for the season, loving this rebuild. Nothing to worry about when Lord Yzerman is in charge, it’s all part of the Yzerplan.

They were shit when I started following them, so, I’ve had the taste of them sucking before many years of glory, but, damn, I miss being competitive, feels like eternity lol


----------



## Banez

Catalanotto said:


> Yep, I am pumped for the season, loving this rebuild. Nothing to worry about when Lord Yzerman is in charge, it’s all part of the Yzerplan.
> 
> They were shit when I started following them, so, I’ve had the taste of them sucking before many years of glory, but, damn, I miss being competitive, feels like eternity lol



I recall Red Wings had over 10 year streak or so of getting into Playoffs and then 'dark age' began. I've waited till you guys get out of that slump lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

25 straight playoffs, what a time to be alive  

Latest news is Malkin is a target. It’s too bad he’s injury prone, but, my god, what a pick up that would be.

I wish we could get Kane, but, he wants to go to the Rangers. He’s a Buffalo boy, but, can’t blame him for not wanting to play for the Sabres lol


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> Latest news is Malkin is a target. It’s too bad he’s injury prone, but, my god, what a pick up that would be.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There are like 10 teams on the list so my hopes aren’t high, but, daaaaamn, imagine lol


----------



## Banez

Another finn to Detroit, they just signed Olli Määttä to a 1 year contract.


----------



## Oracle

Johnny G to CBJ is ugh baffling to me.


----------



## La Parka

Panthers fools for trading Huberdeau lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

La Parka said:


> Panthers fools for trading Huberdeau lol


I have read he’s not happy about being in Calgary 

He’s a Quebec boy, I think the only Canadian team he wants to actually play for is Montreal.


----------



## ShadowAngel

Catalanotto said:


> Latest news is Malkin is a target. It’s too bad he’s injury prone, but, my god, what a pick up that would be.


Ugh, ew, no. That's one bastard i never want to see wearing the winged wheel, especially not after the 2009 Finals. I rather take another year of sucking than him.


----------



## CHAMPOUILL

When did the preseason begin this year ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Preds will spend another season competing for the 8th playoff spot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kadri to Calgary was something I didn’t expect. He seems to think they will win a cup sometime soon….he should knows that’s not going to happen, at least not in the time he’s going to be there.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Nice start for the Preds, now if we could play the Sharks every game lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well that good start....lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Leafs lost to....the fucking Coyotes hahahahahahahahahaha

Imagine being that 1 in their win column.


----------



## La Parka

I’m not sure Holl and Muzzin are guys you want in your lineup everyday. Oof.


----------



## famicommander

Avs just killing time until Landeskog gets back. He had a patch-up surgery during the regular season last year so he could play in the playoffs, then had the permanent fix surgery this offseason and he's not quite back yet. 

Luckily, the Avs' defense is absurdly good:
Devon Toews, Cale Makar
Bowen Byram, Josh Manson
Samuel Girard, Erik Johnson

I literally can't recall a better six man defensive unit in my lifetime. Last season the Avs played Jack Johnson for 77 games, Kurtis MacDermid for a ton of games (I'm too lazy to look up how many he played at D and how many he played at LW, but he played a lot at D), and Ryan Murray for ~40 games. Last year Johnson and Girard were the second pairing for most of the year; Byram and Manson only played like 20 games each due to injury/trade from Anaheim.


----------



## Freelancer

Best jersey in the league, fight me if I'm wrong 😂


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Man the Preds season is going off the rails.

Time to fire some folks, and sell hard. Rebuild time in Nashville. 

This spin cycle of mediocrity is getting old.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

‘A Pioneer Of The Game’: Toronto Maple Leafs Star Börje Salming Dead At 71 (msn.com) 

Such sad news today, RIP


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Time for the Preds to stop doing this soft rebuild and try and make the playoffs as an eighth seed.

It time to clean house and rebuild.

Time for a new GM and coach.


----------

